
Why Exercising Is a Higher Priority Than My Business (2015) - wallflower
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/245224
======
Zanni
This is fantastic. I've "learned" this lesson several times (this time it's
going to stick, I hope). When I exercise regularly: I sleep better, cope with
stress better, feel better, am more productive and have more energy. Whenever
I've cancelled a workout due to stress, overwork or "not having enough time,"
I've fallen off my program for months, put on weight and suffered from poor
sleep and low energy and productivity. Never again. Now I make it part of my
work day, because it's as important to getting my work done as anything else I
have to do.

------
anoncoward111
Exercise is actually a terrible usage of time. Many people who exercise injure
themselves.

A _much_ better use of time is to meditate, not eat, and sleep. Intermittent
fasting and tons of sleep are orders of magnitude more important for health
than strength and or cardiovascular exercise.

~~~
kerng
Not sure if you are sarcastic... exercise is great - if you ever did it you
know. Meditation actually might be counter productive, recent studies show
it's better to sleep then meditate.

~~~
anoncoward111
>If you ever did it you know.

I've run marathons. Half marathons. I've walked, hiked, swam. I've lifted
weights. I've hit the sauna. I've biked 200 miles per week for years.

Trust me. Exercise only does harm to your body. You'd know it if _you_ tried.

~~~
kerng
Well, anything you do in excess is not good for you.

